# Fonseca 1907



## OCjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried these? What are your thoughts?


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

they are a decent milder smoke. its not the best, but not the worst. i personally prefer something full, but its decent. not a bad price for 50.

we had them for cigar of the week last week for $2


----------



## Waldojay (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a decent mild Connecticut smoke, great for the $$$. I like it for an everyday smoke when I am not wanting to devote a large amount of attention to the cigar. Its also a great smoke to have in my humi for when my pals come over, see my humi and want to "try one" I don't cringe when they dont want to finish it. All and all a decent smoke for the price.


----------

